
Why Is Google Afraid of Facebook? - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2007/11/06/facebook-vs-google/
======
willchang
that faux 3d chart near the end is pretty annoying. why do people add
perspective and foreshortening to a graph of this kind?

------
shayan
this is an interesting article

~~~
myoung8
he's comparing apples and oranges, though.

